# Former Power Ranger to make MMA debut!



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

He was the green/white ranger...

LINK


----------



## mma_rulez (Jun 6, 2007)

ahahahhaah i remember him..... lol ahahahahah put him in the UFC maybe he con morphine time it up


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man im calling it now he gonna **** people up because if he gets in trouble he can use his flute to call up that Dragon thing.
Hell yea i watched power rangers back in the day i was like 4 when they came out and the green ranger was my fukin favorite


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

haha, those poor kids will never live down to their personas...that would be awesome if he made his entrance with a helmet on...hahaha


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

hahahahahaahh TOMMY!!!!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope he becomes the middle weight champion of the UFC. Needs to come out in his Green Ranger outfit and prove to the world that it's true, a Power Ranger could whoop your ass. Those putty things were tougher than they looked.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I remember when i was a kid, he came to my dojo to teach...but i wasn't there that day, and i wanted to go so badly lol also i remember either his hair was really long in the poster or beard or eyebrows...so yea

seeing him fight is gonna be awesome. Lets just hope he doesn't bring out the blasters for the final shot.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats funny


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

YouTube - Green Ranger-Tommy

guys check this out
-he was taking 5 vs 1, and owning them too, untill the red ranger fuked him up bad.

Can anyone else say beast?


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

:confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: 

can he fight? or is this publicty


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

That is funny. Best of luck to Jason "Green Ranger" Frank.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok this is really getting out of hand! Whats next? The Karate Kid? (image of Ralph posing the crane kick in the octagon..while Mr. Miaggi gives the go ahead to do the kick)


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

This guy is seriously going to kick some ass! Like if he is losing, he'll just transform into the white ranger and it is gg for his opponents.


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

Ho snap! Tommy is an MMA fighter? 

raise01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Skull & Bulk are going to foil Tommy's plan.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

From what i read this guy is serious he is a 6th degree black belt in karate and Has created his own style of Karate.

Plus come who is going to beat the Green/White Ranger

Noone thats who


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I believe he actually has 2 professional MT bouts under his belt, both wins. One by TKO and the other by KO.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02:
> 
> can he fight? or is this publicty


bro how is this considered publicity lol, this cat hasnt been in the media for about 10 years...probably more.....nah its not publicity, its a good ol fashioned ass whoopin....GO TOMMY!!


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> Skull & Bulk are going to foil Tommy's plan.


unfortunately the system wont let me rep you for this picture because i apparently have recently......so i owe you a rep haha excellent pic


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Tommy!! Haha! He was my favourite. Good luck to him. I hope he does well.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

I cant believe that.........I think he will have a hard time living that down in MMA........lol


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hollywood6655 said:


> I cant believe that.........I think he will have a hard time living that down in MMA........lol


Yo if anyone gives him shit he can just bring up the fact he probably got to hit the pink ranger


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I was always jealous of him as a kid. She use to make my doodle hard.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> I was always jealous of him as a kid. She use to make my doodle hard.


me too......and sometimes the asian one.....but she died a few years ago  ........do it for Trini!!!


----------



## Jack Sparrow (May 30, 2007)

Hes only the most badass of all the Power Rangers!!!!

GO GREEN RANGER GO!!!





















JASON DAVID FRANK WILL BE CHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!raise01: raise01: raise01:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Top picture doesn't work. Second one is Captain Planet, a Ghostbuster and Beatrix Kiddo.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (May 30, 2007)

No the top one works dipshit.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (May 30, 2007)

> Jason David Frank "Evil Ash is a kiddo"


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Excuse me? Oh, well I am sorry for letting you know Mr. Attitude. But you say it works, so it must...


----------



## Jack Sparrow (May 30, 2007)

Works on mine. Thats not what i see.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Get back on topic.*


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Get back on topic.*


Yea the fact that my dude Tommy is going to take down Fedor with the help of the Red ranger, the red ranger T rex and tommy's Dragon


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, marketing just sank down to a brand new low..

and i used to think Japan were the worse at sending weirdos into a ring to fight in an MMA fight.

But hey, im just talking trash here, he could be good.. after all, he does probably has a martial art background, but like he said in the interview, he just fights because he likes to, and that wont drive him that far into the MMA world.. first injury, bye bye retirement.

Getting hit without your spandex suit, its so much more different


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

power rangers ftw? lol :laugh:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

He better be good lol this aint no Putty Patrol. haha


----------



## Jack Sparrow (May 30, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Get back on topic.*



Anyway before this guy interrupted.


The Green Ranger will likely become champion of all weight classes and retire undefeated.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Mad props to Jason! I hope he does well and has a great future in mma!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I would like to see a Megazord vs Fedor fight in the future.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Lord Zed must be pissin' in his....silver thong.


----------



## Merforga (Jan 2, 2007)

Uchi said:


> YouTube - Green Ranger-Tommy
> 
> guys check this out
> -he was taking 5 vs 1, and owning them too, untill the red ranger fuked him up bad.
> ...


funny thing is i still remember watching that episode  brings back good memories. It'll be nice to see jason fight and i;m already a fan of his anyway so :thumb02:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> I hope he becomes the middle weight champion of the UFC. Needs to come out in his Green Ranger outfit and prove to the world that it's true, a Power Ranger could whoop your ass. Those putty things were tougher than they looked.



Ya took it over the line dude :confused05:


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

guys...i don't know what to say. But i don't think he's as rich as everyone thinks and isn't doing this for the money. I mean look at the red ranger from w/e season he's from


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well this is considerably better that one of my childhood tv stars is fighting mma instead of being a crack head of staring in gay porn.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Eya! Eya! Sinc-sinc...EYA! EYA! Sinc-eya!*

Aye aye aye aye aye!









Next your gonna tell me Rita Repulsa is doing burlesque!!

Do you guys remember the noise the putties used to make? I wish I could type it out but it's not a spellable noise. 

And I believe they went by "Bulk and Skully", correct? Not "Skull and Bulk"? Something doesn't sound right about the way you said it Damone maybe I'm wrong?

And did the asian chic really die? I hadn't heard that until now.


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha, awesome. I always liked the Red Ranger more, but that's just me I guess. Hey, I'm 16. Power Rangers were still cool when I was a little kid.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> I would like to see a Megazord vs Fedor fight in the future.


:thumbsup: good one


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Aye aye aye aye aye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when he said it, i looked in too it a bit more, and found she died in a car crash at like age 28 or something yea...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Aye aye aye aye aye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm probably wrong about calling them Skull & Bulk. Man, it's been over 10 years since I've watched that show. I do remember that huge talking head, though. You know, his little robot manservant was like his own little personal poolboy.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

wonder if he is any good


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

i hope he gets smoked!! power rangers suck!! go TMNT!! lol


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

wow. I'm speechless.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

fightnight said:


> i hope he gets smoked!! power rangers suck!! go TMNT!! lol


Yo man don't trash the Power Rangers man I liked TMNT but how often did the have to deal with what the power rangers did. They had to worry about schoolwork, Bullies, and Puddy monsters They had so many things to deal with plus the Power Rangers had Dinosaurs bakcing them up (except the green ranger he had a dragon that shit never made sense to me even if i was 6 or 7 dinosaurs and dragons don't go together) but back to my point Power Rangers for life


----------

